# Friday the 13th..... Good luck day for me.



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*well i had an awesome day at the shop....*

The went to the local watering hole for a Quick shot of wiskey and a guiness:darkbeer:,
was home by six to be joined by my brothers for wildebeest stew and a lekker "kuiering" session oh and more beers .

The the missus and I had a cup of tea and kook. which was baie nice:tongue: 


Setup and sold another X force today.... now rugby and maybe later other :tea:.

So the luck just keeps on flowing, I hope you all are also enjoying life at the moment.

Enjoy the rugby.....:wink:


Take care,

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Spatan's Lady (Aug 30, 2007)

spatan said:


> The went to the local watering hole for a Quick shot of wiskey and a guiness:darkbeer:,
> was home by six to be joined by my brothers for wildebeest stew and a lekker "kuiering" session oh and more beers .
> 
> The the missus and I had a cup of tea and kook. which was baie nice:tongue:
> ...



And the missus says:

You guys amaze me. 100's of visits and reads and no posts? Thats shocking!! I'm . Are you Superstitious or :greenwithenvy: ?

Guess what? After all, we missed the rugby, but it felt good to see Ryan leave the shop grinning from ear to ear.

So how about it ?

:cocktail: Lady :horse:


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Had my going away party for Kenya. $800 in booze, lots of food along with building a stripper pole and stage to dance on. 

Looking forward to next weekends Tusker Safari 7's touney.

Norm


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

normbates1 said:


> Had my going away party for Kenya. $800 in booze, lots of food along with building a stripper pole and stage to dance on.
> 
> Looking forward to next weekends Tusker Safari 7's touney.
> 
> Norm


This sounds as if these is going to be a lot of fun had by all, Norm. You had better get someone to "test" that pole before hand. I've seen first hand what sort of stresses those poles need to take. Have a fantastic party mate.

Let us know how it pans out. At least some of us are having fun....

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Spatan,

Maybe you should delete your post before your lady reads it!


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

The party was very successful. My wife knew I was going to “tie one on” and told me not to bother even coming home. SCORE!!! So I showed up the next day around 12. I had built the dance platform out of scrap wood and as the alcohol killed off inhibitions and morality, things got more fun. I started getting worried about the stage carrying the weight of our enthusiast dancers, but my wood-working skills paid off and the only damage done was to overworked livers. I had to black out some faces of the photo to protect the guilty. 

This weekend coming up is going to be even more fun. Safari 7’s rugby and it should be a great time. I’ll have my Springbok’s jersey on pulling for them to beat Fiji. The games start at 9 in the morning and I’ll start drinking at 8. Wife suggested that I not come home this weekend either. As any good husband would, I’ll try to appease her. 

Photo’s of the Rugby and divorce proceedings to follow.

Norm


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*He He He....*

You'er the man mate, I just love it when things get all "rorckis" and in the morning everyones looking round to see who remembers what . Low and behold very dim memories reveil not very much. So do you know what we do?....

Ja... thats it we go do it all over again to see if it was us that truely did what ever it was that happened the previous time that we enjoyed so much. Then usually screw it up somehow....Either :darkbeer: to much and missing the rest of the eveningsecret:can't remember the last time that happened, It must have been as a student 16 years ago maybe) or doing something stupid because we'er were tring so hard to recreate the bliss for a second time around(now maybe this happens every second weekend or so????mmm maby not this would be wishful thinking on my part).

So the secret is to try have lenthy intervals between the carnage, yes and the liver gets to last alittle longer. I think I am the only dude alive that has kidnies for 'stabalization' purposes only and a liver that on permanent double time:zip::wink:.

spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> Spatan,
> 
> Maybe you should delete your post before your lady reads it!


The trick is going to convince her that we need to get us one (or two:wink of those shiny stainess steel poles in our "Boudour" .To be used in preparation for all those Friday the 13ths hence forward.... She may choose the "dayoff "of these petty excertions never-the-less a suitable replacement should be found, this could be with or without her direct particapation in the selection process. If this wont work I guess there can be no days off....:wink:notice how I've worked the pole or poles out of the negotiations:tongue:

Oh well ...if this doesn't deserve a spanking from spatans lady preferably wearing those tight little black suspenders...Then I just don't know.....




Spatan

It was so good to see her on AT I think I,ve lost my mind......


----------

